# More Questions...:)



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, a couple more questions because i can barely sleep with all the excitement and I can't stop thinking up these questions while I am supposed to be sleeping...haha...Well...
Can you give me tips on anything I need to have when the puppy gets here? I know the obvious...crate, food, blankets, bottled water, leash, harness, etc... 
but I am a little confused because on a couple sites it said to have karo syrup and nutrical? I am not really sure what they are to be used for or do you only need those when she is a newborn puppy? She is going to be 17 weeks...so do I need these? Any other things that I might overlook that I will need?


P.S. Thanks you everyone for all of your help and making me feel so welcome to this forum. I am seriously already addicted to the forum and check it at least 4 times a day...:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lots of pee pads... I know you have those already and it sounds like you are all set. Oh, get the housework done because you are not going to want to do anything except hold that new baby for a couple of weeks.:biggrin1:

The Karo syrup or nutrical is use for tiny puppies that are not eating well. You can give them a little for energy if they seem 'weak'. I don't think at 17 weeks you will need it.

I will tell you that sometimes a new puppy might not seem to eat really well for 2 or 3 days. I think some people make the mistake that I did and I think it might can cause a picky eater. Your breeder will probably tell you what food she has been using and I would stick with the same. It will take your new baby a few days to get use to the new house, new people, etc before she will eat really well. I think I made the mistake on the 3rd day of buying a differnt food because I "thought" he didn't like what he was suppose to eat -- and that lead to more - and more - and more bags. ound:

You will do great. Just love that baby and use that crate to potty train....and post lots of pictures.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, I think your puppy is right in line with mine size-wise. The karo and nutrical, I believe, is for the teeny pups who may have blood sugar issues. I know when I brought home Pixie at 8 weeks the breeder and vet told me to keep an eye on her eating and make sure she ate every few hours to avoid low blood sugar. Of course now this isn't an issue, and I'm pretty sure won't be an issue with Pancakes, but just to be sure ask the breeder. When is her birthday? Pixie's is May 23 (2 days before mine!) I wouldn't spend lots of money on dog beds just yet. Pixie either chews them, or peed on them. Old towels worked great. She does better with a harness then a collar, but I'm sure everyone has a preference. I know the dogs with the long coats are supposed to get knots from harnesses. Flea prevention-she's on Advantage for fleas and has had no bad reaction from it whatsoever and it does work great, although again some dogs may have reactions to it, or fleas in that geographic area become resistant to it. Toys-my dog loves her toys and loves having "things" that are just hers. You may want to get a groomer lined up that knows what a havanese is (some have never seen one!) and of course your vet. Make sure they are knowledgable about this breed and their vaccination schedule-havanese are sensitive to the combo vaccines (lots of info about that here). Oh, one thing I bought that I love is a canvas square carrier, almost like a canvas crate. It's great for in the car (the seatbelt can secure it through the carrying straps) and she loves to nap in it on car rides, and I take it to the vet. It's tough to hold a squirmy puppy and wait for the vet-with this I can just plop her in it with a toy and she's calm and happy. I take it to the groomer too-I never liked the metal holding pens-kinda like little jail cells. This is somewhere she knows and feels secure in and can wait there until I get her. That's all I can think of, and I'm sure everyone will give you lots of ideas and great advise. Now get some sleep! 
I, unfortunately, bought a bag of Dunkin' Donuts coffee today and had the brilliant idea to brew a pot AT NIGHT. What the heck was I thinking! Who knows when I'll be getting to sleep..


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*all you add is love...and consistency!*

Just like for my daughter, for my first havanese I bought a lot of stuff he never used. The dog bed was never used even though it was lovely...although he does like the dog pillow. My two are not big on toys, they like chew sticks when they were older to keep teeth clean. Most on my money went into training, good food, and grooming. A good puppy brush and comb are good...I hope you have someone near you who can assist you in havanese grooming essentials. Hopefully your breeder has provided you with a puppy pack...and good instructions.

Join your local havanese club and meet others you can meet with and learn from. I was lucky to have had a great mentor.

Most of all enjoy those puppy days, even though housetraining takes time and effort, it is soooooooo worth it. A well trained havanese has a lot more freedom. Ah and the fun begins...my life has never been the same.

I didn't get a dog, I got a lifestyle. Hav to luv it!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Not to change the subject, but Cicero (the immaculate) is getting his topknot perfectly adjusted as I type-c'mon admit it!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I would suggest getting a good camera! 

Also, what do you plan on feeding Pancakes? 

Ryan


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

As of right now, at the breeders Pancakes is on a diet of a combination of:
NutriSource for Puppies; Chicken Soup for Puppies by Diamond; Eukanuba Small Bite for Puppies by IAMS. And also some raw diet too.

But I am definitely open to any suggestions on different foods if this is not a good combination...I am interested in a raw diet, and I have read a lot on the forum here about it...just trying to talk my boyfriend into it because he's the one who mainly cooks. :whoo: I'm probably about as spoiled as Pancakes is going to be. :whoo:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Pancakes! said:


> As of right now, at the breeders Pancakes is on a diet of a combination of:
> NutriSource for Puppies; Chicken Soup for Puppies by Diamond; Eukanuba Small Bite for Puppies by IAMS. And also some raw diet too.
> 
> But I am definitely open to any suggestions on different foods if this is not a good combination...I am interested in a raw diet, and I have read a lot on the forum here about it...just trying to talk my boyfriend into it because he's the one who mainly cooks. :whoo: I'm probably about as spoiled as Pancakes is going to be. :whoo:


Chicken Soup is a pretty good food. I would stick to what the breeder is feeding for a little while and slowly transition to another food if you want to switch so that your puppy doesn't get an upset stomach. 
Here's a link to help you choose some good foods..
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/
Raw food is a great choice for a lot of pets. 
You have to research it pretty thoroughly if you make you own to be sure that they are getting everything that they need. 
Natures Variety makes frozen raw medallions that are a complete food if you want to go with that...much less work but they cost a little more than making it yourself. 
My puppy is eating Orijen puppy (grain free) and Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken (puppy) mixed together with some salmon oil on top. It took forever to find a food that he (and I) was happy with but I feel like we're finally at a good place with his food. 
 Good luck getting ready for your puppy...get as much sleep as you can now...you won't get much once she's home..lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting that link, Eva.  It's a great place to find out what the reviews are on different kibble and canned food. Check it out! Please stay away, far away, from anything Iams! If you look that food up at the link Eva posted, you will understand. uke:

You can keep feeding your new pup some of the food the breeder is, but there's nothing wrong in changing it to whatever you feel is best. It will be an adjustment of a day, two or three, but that's it. 

I would recommend you take Pancakes out on car rides. Often! Short rides, even 5 mins. at a time and making it exciting will teach her that going out in the car is FUN! Many pups seem to get nauseous and sick, so if you can start on that, then you'll have better odds. There are harnesses and crates, seats and other type of belts to keep them safe. I personally got harnesses for both Ricky and Sammy and it's what works best for them.

Also, teach Pancakes that grooming is fun from day one. Comb/brush her, either on your lap, or on the kitchen table/counter. Make it a daily thing and treat her once your done. A nice massage and a bit of a treat makes it a pleasurable experience and she won't be afraid of the grooming process. Handle and play with her paws, ears, mouth, eyes..... a LOT ! 

Ok..... I'm writing a novel here. Sorry ! I'm almost as excited as you are!! :whoo:


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Ok, I think your puppy is right in line with mine size-wise. The karo and nutrical, I believe, is for the teeny pups who may have blood sugar issues. I know when I brought home Pixie at 8 weeks the breeder and vet told me to keep an eye on her eating and make sure she ate every few hours to avoid low blood sugar. Of course now this isn't an issue, and I'm pretty sure won't be an issue with Pancakes, but just to be sure ask the breeder. When is her birthday? Pixie's is May 23 (2 days before mine!) I wouldn't spend lots of money on dog beds just yet. Pixie either chews them, or peed on them. Old towels worked great. She does better with a harness then a collar, but I'm sure everyone has a preference. I know the dogs with the long coats are supposed to get knots from harnesses. Flea prevention-she's on Advantage for fleas and has had no bad reaction from it whatsoever and it does work great, although again some dogs may have reactions to it, or fleas in that geographic area become resistant to it. Toys-my dog loves her toys and loves having "things" that are just hers. You may want to get a groomer lined up that knows what a havanese is (some have never seen one!) and of course your vet. Make sure they are knowledgable about this breed and their vaccination schedule-havanese are sensitive to the combo vaccines (lots of info about that here). Oh, one thing I bought that I love is a canvas square carrier, almost like a canvas crate. It's great for in the car (the seatbelt can secure it through the carrying straps) and she loves to nap in it on car rides, and I take it to the vet. It's tough to hold a squirmy puppy and wait for the vet-with this I can just plop her in it with a toy and she's calm and happy. I take it to the groomer too-I never liked the metal holding pens-kinda like little jail cells. This is somewhere she knows and feels secure in and can wait there until I get her. That's all I can think of, and I'm sure everyone will give you lots of ideas and great advise. Now get some sleep!
> I, unfortunately, bought a bag of Dunkin' Donuts coffee today and had the brilliant idea to brew a pot AT NIGHT. What the heck was I thinking! Who knows when I'll be getting to sleep..


Pancakes birthday is May 16th! Wow...her and Pixie are really close...
her updated weight at 17 weeks is 4 lbs 10 oz.! I can't wait until she comes home!! 7 days!!! I feel so excited...I can't wait for her to come home...:juggle:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pancakes! said:


> Pancakes birthday is May 16th! Wow...her and Pixie are really close...
> her updated weight at 17 weeks is 4 lbs 10 oz.! I can't wait until she comes home!! 7 days!!! I feel so excited...I can't wait for her to come home...:juggle:


Yep-they're a week apart! I just weighed Pixie-3 lbs 5 oz at 4 months, 3 days.
We all expect pictures in one week you know!!


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

That is exciting that they are one week apart! :cheer2:Oh pictures will be up the minute I get home. I am actually driving from Wisconsin to Nebraska to get her...because I was worried about the stress that an airplane ride might give her...so there will definitely be sometime to take pictures!! hoto:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

7 days til we get pics of Pancakes!!!!!

welcome!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice to see there are more of us "middle-folk" here on the forum, my best friends have always been "cheese heads." Where are you in Wisconsin?

You are getting great advice, and I especially agree with Marj on the "get her comfy with grooming" suggestion. Also, start brushing her teeth daily so that she allows you to do this. Posh is the first dog I have had that I've done this, and it really shows in her breathe (as it doesn't bowl you over!) and how white her teeth are. A stranger asked me if I brushed her teeth, that's how good they look!!! I brush Posh a little bit every day, usually at night in front of the t.v., by the end of the day we are both tired and so it makes it easier for everyone. Don't get me wrong she "tolerates" vs. "enjoys" these brushing sessions, but even if you keep her clipped you need to brush her daily when she is blowing coat.

I would also reenforce Marj's suggestion to get her off the Iams, and foods by Diamond are not too great either. I feed Posh a mix of Innova Evo Small Bites Chicken (it's grain free) with a tablespoon of Merrick Canned food. 

Can't wait to see the pics of Pancakes!


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Nice to see there are more of us "middle-folk" here on the forum, my best friends have always been "cheese heads." Where are you in Wisconsin?
> I would also reenforce Marj's suggestion to get her off the Iams, and foods by Diamond are not too great either. I feed Posh a mix of Innova Evo Small Bites Chicken (it's grain free) with a tablespoon of Merrick Canned food.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics of Pancakes!


I went to the website that was suggested previously and I really didn't like what I read about Iams or the food by Diamond...so I'm at a loss for right now...I am worried about switching her foods...but I've heard if you do it gradually it won't make her sick so we will see how that goes...I am from Appleton, WI...it's between Green Bay and Oshkosh.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My mom's shih tzu's are soooo picky, so she has about 6 different brands of food in her pantry (Wellness, Solid Gold, Blue Buffalo etc.) that Pixie has tried. She hasn't gotten sick from any of it, not once. She likes mostly all of it too, except for Wellness duck. She pretty much eats anything and isn't particular. She may have an iron stomach. I think we pay attention so much more now about nutrition for our dogs and the foods are so far superior than they used to be. The last dogs I owned before her, my schipperkes almost 20 years ago, were fed Science Diet, Iams, and Eukanuba - the gold standard of dog food back in the day. Now that stuff is pretty much lumped in with scrapple compared to what they have available now.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Whooaaa.. Why is Pancakes breeder feeding all these different types on kibbles? Everyone always says how sensative the young puppy stomach is... interesting!
What breeder are you getting Pancake from?

Ryan


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Pancakes' breeder is a breeder from Nebraska named Judy Williamson. Somebody recommended her to me a couple of months ago.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Rachele--Your excitement for Pancakes makes me excited. Let's start with the important stuff: Pancakes was born on my birthday so she is extra special. We "almost" moved to Appleton in the late a980s so I am very familiar with it. I have no idea why your breeder combines feeding 4 different foods, but I think you can transition to one or a comination of 2 of them quickly. 

Since you are picking up your new baby in 7 days, mail your pillow case to your breeder right away so Pancakes can get used to your smell when she sleeps with it. Request that you also bring home something that Pancakes has slept with from the breeders house. 

7 days--I am counting!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Rachele, If this is your breeder http://www.divapups2love.com/ it looks like puppies are coming from a BYB or puppy mill. From my first glance, she has at least 5 breeds of dogs, doesn't show her dogs, doesnt health test, and purposefully produces teacup breeds. I know you said you did some research but everything on her web page is a red flag. I would look for a different breeder.

If you want to find more information on how to find a repubable breeder, visit the Havanese Club of America.
http://havanese.org/Education/hcabuyersEd.htm


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Rachele~ Listen to Amanda. If, in fact, that is where you're getting Pancakes from.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, I would have to agree with Amanda on that. That website is one huge red flag. Have you asked about health testing at all? Is your Pancake a miniature or a regular size?

Ryan


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Rachele- Amanda definitely brought up something to consider. In no way do I mean to take the wind out of you sails, but here are some red flags to watch out for: 1."teacup" being thrown around alot-not good. My dog's size was a "surprise", and came from two fully health tested parents of standard AKC weights. Breeding two dogs below AKC weight standard to get undersized pups invites a world of health problems, and there are no "teacup" Havanese. My breeder had blood panels drawn on Pixie to test for liver shunt (came out fine), and she preferred we take another larger puppy just in case. My husband insisted on Pixie though, and so far so good. 2. Breeders who combine breeds for "designer dogs", and I know no serious breeder worth their salt would ever consider doing that-it's done purely for profit . 3. A contract that is very vague, basically releasing the breeder from anything the pup carries home with it, including kennel cough, coccidia, etc., which they don't consider "life threatening". 4.No health testing- if you know nothing of the health of the sires and dams-so important, how do you know your pup won't have been passed down a genetic defect (s)? The breeders on this forum only have Havanese in their program, they health test, they soap their pups, they will always take back a dog-no matter what the circumstance. Some of the sites like T-Wags, or Los Perritos, and the breeders who post on this site for example-address everything. I know we all wish you the best on whatever you decide -just be careful because we all care and want a happy outcome.
Thanks for letting me blab on and on.....


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, now I am really worried...a friend of my mom's suggested this site so I thought everything would be okay...even though I did have some doubts to begin with...but I questioned the breeder until no end...I have asked so many questions...and she said she does a lot of health testing including CERF, OFA, BAER and she said that she has the parents tested annually...I even requested puppy owner references and I e-mailed at least 5 people who she has sold a puppy too...they all seemed really pleased with her and the puppies (4/5 that I contacted had their puppies for over 6 months there was one who did for a year and a half)

Oh boy...now I am really worried about this...I have signed my contract(which I doubt I can get out of), paid a deposit of 1/2 her price...what should I do?

I did ask if she was breed to be a miniature and she said no, that mom is 13 lbs. and dad is 16 lbs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Pancakes! said:


> I have asked so many questions...*and she said she does a lot of health testing including CERF, OFA, BAER and she said that she has the parents tested annually*...
> 
> Oh boy...now I am really worried about this...I have signed my contract(which I doubt I can get out of), paid a deposit of 1/2 her price...what should I do?


You can always ask her for the registered names of the parents and pull up their health testing yourself. If it isn't up on the OFA site (and several of us are willing to help you look), you can use this as your means of getting out of it. She has misrepresented herself and the puppy.

Just so you know, there is no test called "OFA". OFA is an organization that maintains a database where many different health result tests are posted - including hips, elbows, patellas, thyroid, cardiac, deafness (BAER), etc.

This is why it is so important for potential puppy buyers to verify the health testing themselves. In addition, failed tests are posted if the breeder allows it, so check for the results of the tests that are listed too.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, you should definatly ask for the parents registered names so you can search for the health records. After seeing that many of her puppies are on sale for $300, I doubt she does health testing as it can be very exspensive, and selling puppies at those very low prices would just not make sense. Average cost for a Havanese is $1500-$2500 it seems these days.

You might want to go over to her house and check out how all these dogs are living.

Ryan


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, I just e-mailed and asked for their registered names. I am scheduled to go to her house on September 22nd (Monday) It is all the way in Nebraska and she said I am welcome to stay for a couple hours until the puppy gets used to me and to see the house and everything....

I thought I after I did so much research I'd be okay with all of this...now I am just so confused and worried...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am sorry that is Pancake's breeder. With her contract that she wouldn't give your money back if she had "allergies, thyroid dysfunction, demodectic mange and other autoimmune disorders" when you brought her home. I am thinking if you tell her cause she doens't have do health testing, she is going to try and keep your money. I would go ahead and try Kimberly's approach but I think she is the type of breeder that wouldn't give your money back to be honest.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi again,

Obviously this is none of our business, but how much did this breeder charge you for Pancake?

Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Pancakes! said:


> Okay, now I am really worried...a friend of my mom's suggested this site so I thought everything would be okay...even though I did have some doubts to begin with...but I questioned the breeder until no end...I have asked so many questions...and she said she does a lot of health testing including CERF, OFA, BAER and she said that she has the parents tested annually...I even requested puppy owner references and I e-mailed at least 5 people who she has sold a puppy too...they all seemed really pleased with her and the puppies (4/5 that I contacted had their puppies for over 6 months there was one who did for a year and a half)
> 
> Oh boy...now I am really worried about this...I have signed my contract(which I doubt I can get out of), paid a deposit of 1/2 her price...what should I do?
> 
> I did ask if she was breed to be a miniature and she said no, that mom is 13 lbs. and dad is 16 lbs.


 Rachele,
If the breeder claims to have done all those health tests on the mom and dad of the litter, then BEFORE you get the puppy ask for copies of the OFA certificates and a copy of the CERR certificate.

I wanted to also clarify what another list member posted, not ALL breeders on this forum do the health testing and have it certified, so anyone wanting a puppy, please ask lot's of questions.

Rachele is this a breeder you like and feel will be there for you after you bring your puppy home? Is this a breeder that will answer all your questions now? Does she show her dogs? Just some food for thought.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

From what I saw on the website it just says pure bred, not necessarily AKC?
Carol


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

One Red Flag for me: Boy 2 that is listed for sale for $500.00 -- it's the same picture that is at the bottom of the page that shows 3 pictures of "past puppies". hummmm

Also, I would not want that contract. I don't think this is a person that would give back a deposit. I have never seen a Havanese listed for this price. 

Rachele, That being said, I think everyone on this forum will be here for you no matter what. I think we are just concerned about the health of the puppy. Nobody would want you to have to worry or have bills with a sick puppy. This would be a hard call for me. I think all furbabies deserve a good home -- yet I want a healthy puppy. She should be able to give you something on the testing of the parents.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with Dale.. From the looks of the website, she has many different breeds of dogs on hand. I mean, how do you even know that 'Pancakes' is 100% Havanese with so many dogs running around? (or maybe not running around at all.  )
And another thing that is odd, she is selling the 'hybrids' (or mutts as they used to be called back in the old days), for $300?? Thats really weird, since you usually see these go for more than the purebreeds at pet stores!

I'm really curious if she has GOOD test results for her breeding dogs.

Ryan


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Rachele
My heart goes out to you because I know how much you have been looking forward to Pancake's arrival. I hope you understand that the concerns regarding Pancake's breeder come from a good place. Everyone wants to help you avoid misery later on. Having a sick puppy is an extremely painful experience.

You owe it to yourself and your new puppy to be sure you are not supporting a puppy mill. I'm sure you have done lots of investigating by now and I hope you quickly find out what you need to know to feel good about your new baby's background, whether it be Pancakes or a different puppy. Please know my prayers are with you during this difficult journey. It's one you have to take.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Go to T-wags website and read all of the detailed information. It should help.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I wanted to also clarify what another list member posted, not ALL breeders on this forum do the health testing and have it certified, so anyone wanting a puppy, please ask lot's of questions.
> 
> Sorry Kathy-I thought everyone was testing-I checked out many of the sites listed in the posts people wrote-guess I must have missed that....


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you all so much for all of your advice and support. I have been talking to the breeder for a couple hours back and forth through e-mail and I am going to talk to her on the phone tomorrow...I will let you all know what I decide as soon as I figure it out myself.  There is just so much to think about...and I hope no matter what decision I make you will all be here for me either way, because you have all been so helpful up til now and I hope that either way you'll all be there to help.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol, don't worry, we'll be here through think and thin! hugs
Carole


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Rachele-
Of course everyone is behind you here. I've only been on this forum since July and all have been so kind. Folks who post here know their stuff. No one is trying to beat you up, we're all in your corner and hope everything works out!!!


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Obviously this is none of our business, but how much did this breeder charge you for Pancake?
> 
> Ryan


Oh I don't mind you asking. Pancakes will cost me $1000. Now, I just have to figure it all out...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Pixiesmom said:


> Sorry Kathy-I thought everyone was testing-I checked out many of the sites listed in the posts people wrote-guess I must have missed that....


It's true. Some don't do any health testing, some do a couple of tests, some do the minimal testing so they can get their CHIC number, others try to work for higher Top Paw Health Awards, and then there are those who just test like crazy just because they can/want! LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

that seems within the range for a havanese pup.
Good luck as you work this out for Pancakes, I am thinking of you.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't think you have to worry about the people on this forum not being here for you. There are a lot of caring people that will help you with any thing. I hope we haven't busted your bubble -- we are really thinking of you.

I think I would try to put my concerns in an e-mail to this breeder and ask her what she would be willing to help you with in case the puppy needed extra vet care. You will at least have her answer to keep in case of a problem.

**A little Hav baby will steal your heart!!!


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who has helped and shared their concerns...after much consideration and several talks witht he breeder...I am still planning on getting Pancakes. I realize that in the future she could have a few health problems but I already have my heart set on her and I feel that things will work out no matter what. Thank You all for everything and in 5 days I will be posting pictures of my new baby! :biggrin1::whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Rachelle, Do you have any pictures of Pancake you can share with us? 5 days might be to long for the majority of people.. lol

Ryan


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

YEAH YEAH YEAH! Where's the PICS? :whoo:

Rachele
You can research until the cows come home but there's never a guarantee of health with any live being. You are following your heart and I got your back. So bring on the photos, asap!


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry...I know it's hard to wait...but I'm usually on my work computer and the company refuses to allow us to download any pictures even if they're from our personal e-mail...but I will definitely get them up here when she comes home...I'm addicted to my camera and I'm already addicted to Pancakes so I am sure that there will be many photos for you all to see! :dance: I'm so excited I can't wait!!


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, so I am wondering if anyone knows of a place where I can find a good vet...
I have very few requirements in my opinion:

I would like them to be located in Wisconsin (preferably in the fox cities)
I would like them to have good reviews
And Last but not least I would like them not to say "A Hava-What?" when I tell them the breed. :frusty:

Does anyone have any clue where to find a vet and a groomer?


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe do a search for a thread with your city and the word "vet"? Then you can see if anyone else in your area is happy with their vet. I'm sure there's lots of professional organizations out there that would refer a vet to you, but I think word of mouth is often the best way to go. :becky:

Make sure they don't give Pancakes the Lepto vaccine. :nono: It's supposed to be very bad for small dogs. Also, the further they can spread out the shots, the better. I once had a dog that was allergic to *one* of the vaccines and it took our old vet a long time to narrow down which one it was!

I'm curious what other people think about this:
My vet told me not to let Saydee near any other dogs until she had her 16 week shots. Call me a bad mom, but Saydee plays with every dog I can come across that has a willing owner. This is prime socialization time! She goes to puppy kindergarten, etc. I can't imagine keeping her cooped up at such an important stage of development. I feel like it's made her a confident, playful, friendly pup. She's not afraid to approach even the largest dog and has great skills for canine play. I've had dogs in the past that were sheltered early on and became fearful ...and never grew out of it. While some of the difference may be just their personality, surely much of it has to do with socializing/not socializing early on. I'm sure there will be folks that disagree, and that's okay with me, I'm just curious if others feel as strongly as I do.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

SaydeeMomma said:


> I'm curious what other people think about this:
> My vet told me not to let Saydee near any other dogs until she had her 16 week shots. Call me a bad mom, but Saydee plays with every dog I can come across that has a willing owner. This is prime socialization time! She goes to puppy kindergarten, etc. I can't imagine keeping her cooped up at such an important stage of development. I feel like it's made her a confident, friendly pup. She's not afraid to approach even the largest dog and has great canine playing skills. I'm sure there will be folks that disagree, and that's okay with me, I'm just curious if others feel as strongly as I do.


 That has been one of the most difficult things for me to do with Todd.
I REALLY want to socialize him but Parvo is such a huge threat and SO easy to catch! It scares me to put him down anywhere. :suspicious:
My SIL and a friend (both live near us) have both lost puppies to Parvo in the past. 
He just finished his shot series last week and the Vet says that next week we can take him anywhere that we want..YAY!!! 
I love going places with him and it will be a relief to be able to put him down to potty when we're out...poor guy has to hold it when we're out right now.
An off leash dog park opened nearby last month and I can't wait to be able to take him :whoo:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Eva
I'm so sorry for your loss! Thank you for sharing your thoughts. It's a tough call, I agree!
I spoke to my Puppy Kindergarten teacher, who also does obedience and agility training and she was a powerful witness to the importance of socialization at an early age. All the pups in her class started at ages under 16 weeks. I guess she's got me convinced. However, I've never lost a dog to Parvo, so I'm probably just being naive, or ignorant...

P.S. Todd is a cutie patootie. I've never seen a short hair Hav. Does he shed? I'm allergic.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm probably overly cautious because I know what can happen. I do socialize him with people.He goes to school to drop off my son and daughter every day...He LOVES kids.  Dogs unfortunately are another matter..he's scared of small ones (at least I think that he's scared...or maybe he just want's attention..who knows??) Loves big ones but he barks at them until they pay attention to him..lol
He's actually going through a barking "stage" right now...he barks at everyone that he see's until they pay attention to him. If they ignore him he whines and cries. He's an Attention Wh*re (says my husband..lol)
Short hair Hav's shed a little. No doggie smell so far though :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

saydeemomma,
I did the same thing with Henry, he was a wee three-pounds and I had him having playdates with any dog I could find, well friends dogs or dog friends of theirs.
It taught him how to say hi to another dog and all that stuff.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

YES, how are we supposed to wait another 5 days for pancakes.
send pics to one of us and we will post for you, our fingers will work quickly on the keyboard for you!


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay so everyone look at my avatar!!!! There is Pancakes! Isn't she adorable...I called my boyfriend and asked him how to get around the whole work images thing and he talked me through it...So there we go! There will definitely be mroe to come!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Love your avatar. She is a cute tiny thing. I'm glad you figured out how to post it. I know you are excited -- and I will check later for more pictures and news on her antics.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*4 more days til Pancakes!*


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

I sooooo *love* Pancakes - both kinds!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Pancakes looks so sweet -- I can't wait for the candids!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

MacGyver's Mom
I just have to say every time I see your avatar of MacGyver it makes me smile. He looks just like a little teddy bear. :becky:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG when I first saw the name Pancakes I said "There's no way my sister is getting a Neezer and I dont know about it" She is always telling me she is getting a dog and naming her Pancakes, I love it!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, Maya -- sometimes he seems to think he is one. Right now I'm working outside, and he's managed to get his butt under my laptop so he can snuggle while I work.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Snuggling is good. Very very good. Please give him a treat for me.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think Pancakes comes on Sunday or Monday??? Looking forward to it!


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> I think Pancakes comes on Sunday or Monday??? Looking forward to it!


Pancakes will officially be in my arms in 45 hours!!!:dance:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Sort of off the subject but.....*

I have a grandson who just turned 3. Last Halloween, when he was less than 2-1/2, his parents asked him what he wanted to dress up like. He said "pam-cakes" because it's his favorite breakfast. (He couldn't pronounce the "n") He carried a plastic syrup bottle to put his candy in! His costume was supposed to ba a pancake with a pat of butter & syrup. I'm sure he would LOVE to name a puppy Pancake!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay that is awesome!!! I love the pancakes costume and I love that his parents indulged his request. They will always remember this!

I love the stuff kids come up with.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Rachele, sorry I'm late coming into the conversation and some tough thinking on your part due to the advice given about your puppy's breeder. I have to agree that it doesn't look good at all, but for better or worse you have your heart set on little Pancakes and so we will all hope for a great outcome for you and your family. 

Here's wishing her great health and a long, full and joyous life!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Rachele, the avatar of Pancakes is adorable! I can just imagine how excited you are and how you probably won't sleep tonight! 

More pictures please, when your precious girl comes home.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

That pam-cakes pancakes costume is just wonderful!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

How many hours *now* 'till Pancakes is home? Is it Monday that she gets there? You know we all are pining for photos.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Have I missed an announcement that Pancakes is home? I thought she was coming on 
Tuesday.... hope to see a picture soon!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am stalking the puppy forum for Pancakes too!
Is there a new thread? or will it be on this thread?
Hope you're ready for her!!!! You're in for lots of fun!


----------

